# Freestyle Wrestling Leeds?



## liamg91 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm wanting to get into freestyle wresting, is there anyone who has done it or still doing it, and can you tell me if its any good, and where can I train in Leeds?

Thanks in advance!


----------

